# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International (AUVSI), non-profit organization to advancing the unmanned systems and robotics community, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Website - auvsi.org

youtube.com/AUVSI

facebook.com/AUVSI-316376653645

twitter.com/auvsi

linkedin.com/company/auvsi

linkedin.com/groups/941207

instagram.com/auvsi

Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International on Wikipedia

President and CEO - Brian Wynne

Events:

XPONENTIAL, Startup Showdown

Projects:

Automated Vehicles Symposium

AUVSI International Aerial Robotics Competition

The RoboNation, Inc. established by the Association for Unmanned Vehicles Systems International (AUVSI).

----------


## Airicist

Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International 

Uploaded on Sep 5, 2007




> With over 1,400 member companies and organizations from 50 countries, the Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International (AUVSI) is the world's largest non-profit organization devoted exclusively to advancing the unmanned systems community. AUVSI, with members from government organizations, industry and academia, is committed to fostering, developing, and promoting unmanned systems and related technologies.

----------


## Airicist

AUVSI President and CEO Michael Toscano "The State of the Industry" 

 Published on Feb 25, 2014




> Michael Toscano takes the main stage AMA EXPO 2014 to speak about the State of the Unmanned System's Industry.
> Michael Toscano is the President and CEO of the Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International (AUVSI). In this role, Mr. Toscano oversees all aspects of the more than 7,500 member organization as well as represents the unmanned systems industry before Congress, the media and other stakeholders.

----------


## Airicist

"Wynne Named President and CEO of AUVSI"

by AUVSI
November 18, 2014

----------

